# Book Dick Staal



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

Book of Dick Staal is now availabe in Englisch


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Do you know where I can find the book? I've searched online, to the best of my abiliities, to no avail.

Thanks


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.dickstaal.com/

you can mail them:[email protected]

mail Dick Staal:[email protected]


----------



## alan lantz (Jul 28, 2010)

i have tried to send a email and recieved a bad email has that happened to any one else.i am doing something wrong.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

jan reuvekamp said:


> http://www.dickstaal.com/
> 
> you can mail them:[email protected]
> 
> mail Dick Staal:[email protected]


here is the response I received:

Currently we are producing the English edition of the book by Dick Staal.

The webshop will be adjusted.

For now if you still want to order this book and the Dutch version,
please check if the information you send before hasn’t been changed.

You will receive an e-mail with the order and payment information.

Upon receipt of your payment, we will send the book(s).

Thank you for your order.


----------



## Brent Dell (Oct 10, 2009)

alan lantz said:


> i have tried to send a email and recieved a bad email has that happened to any one else.i am doing something wrong.


 
I e-mailed the publishing company on this e-mail sometime ago and never heard from them until now saying the book is available for order. 

What it looks like ot me is that they will be updating their webshop in the next few days/week listing this book for sale. I would keep re-sending an e-mail to the address [email protected] with your order details or wait for their website to be updated in due course with this book listed. 

_Currently we are producing the English edition of the book by Dick Staal._

_The webshop will be adjusted.

__For now if you still want to order __this book, please send us an email with your full details:
*(Name, address, zip code, city, country, phone number)*_

_You will receive an e-mail with the order and payment information._


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Brent Dell said:


> I e-mailed the publishing company on this e-mail sometime ago and never heard from them until now saying the book is available for order.
> 
> What it looks like ot me is that they will be updating their webshop in the next few days/week listing this book for sale. I would keep re-sending an e-mail to the address [email protected] with your order details or wait for their website to be updated in due course with this book listed.
> 
> ...


I got a paypal invoice today for the English version of the Staal book so I guess they are ready to start shipping?


----------

